# The homie WACO



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey guys
Waco has a situation he needs to take care of. He wont be able to get to a computer for a minute. If any of you guys have anything pending with him just let me know and I will try to get the info to him.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope all is well with him!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 27 2008, 05:33 PM~12276757
> *Hope all is well with him!
> *


X2


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 27 2008, 04:03 PM~12276929
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

x4


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 27 2008, 03:33 PM~12276757
> *Hope all is well with him!
> *


X5


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't have any deals going with him, but I hope all is well.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Handle ur business bro. Hope to hear from u soon.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies. Im sure he will appreciate the good wishes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 27 2008, 07:22 PM~12277071
> *Handle ur business bro. Hope to hear from u soon.
> *




X-2 tell homie, i hope everything is


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

X99


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

sup doc cool meetin you this past week. 
and los if you are readin and need anything give me a call fool. i do just stay down the street


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

x1000


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hope all is good with the big homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Handle your biz homie


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 27 2008, 11:14 PM~12279443
> *Handle your biz homie
> *


X2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

he was suppose to send me some stuff this week. but im in no rush, hope he is all good dawg!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

X 1.2 bagilling?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

talked to te homie waco today. he is doing as well as can be. he is in good spirits.
Got a court date next month. if all goes well he will be home soon.


says wasssssssupp

awready!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 12 2009, 05:22 PM~13867008
> *talked to te homie waco today.  he is doing as well as can be.  he is in good spirits.
> Got a court date next month.  if all goes well he will be home soon.
> says wasssssssupp
> ...


I just got a letter from the homie the other day.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Not sure what happened to Big Dawg (WACO), and I dont have anything pending with him, but I hope everything goes well and he gets home soon. Sounds like we are missing a bad azz builder round here.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 12 2009, 07:34 PM~13867112
> *I just got a letter from the homie the other day.
> *


if u get a minute drop him a page. it lets him know the homies are thinking of him. 
I usually send him some pics of what everyone is building.....


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 12 2009, 05:42 PM~13867187
> *if u get a minute drop him a page.  it lets him know the homies are thinking of him.
> I usually send him some pics of what everyone is building.....
> *


ya im goona wirte im back and shot him a few pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 12 2009, 08:42 PM~13867187
> *if u get a minute drop him a page.  it lets him know the homies are thinking of him.
> I usually send him some pics of what everyone is building.....
> *





ill be sendin him a page or 2 or 3 here in a couple days


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

someone can pm me info to where i can write homie a letter? he was always one of the collest homies. use to talk 2 him all the time on the fone. any help would be great thanx


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll pm you tomorrow
I'm usin old right now and yeah


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i made did a trade with him for my 57 bel air.
















he's cool. send him pics of my latest builds and hope all goes well.









































hope he comes back to building strong!!! he's got alot to catch up on :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

He sAid you can send pics
5x7 the biggest 10 at a time


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

But what happened with Waco?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 13 2009, 11:03 AM~13873779
> *But what happened with Waco?
> *


My guess is that is a touchy subject right now and maybe we should wait till Waco comes back to find out.....Just my guess though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 13 2009, 02:09 PM~13873819
> *My guess is that is a touchy subject right now and maybe we should wait till Waco comes back to find out.....Just my guess though.
> *


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Dang, I miss my Homie, Can't wait to hear from you and we miss your skills & builds.. Carlos call me when you have a chance.. Gil


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2009, 05:09 PM~13868837
> *someone can pm me info to where i can write homie a letter? he was always one of the collest homies. use to talk 2 him all the time on the fone. any help would be great thanx
> *


x-2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 13 2009, 12:03 PM~13873779
> *But what happened with Waco?
> *


stuff
if he tells you then you'll know
if not then i guess he doesnt want you to konw


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 14 2009, 04:54 PM~13883533
> *stuff
> if he tells you then you'll know
> if not then i guess he doesnt want you to konw
> *


Yea I understand


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i spoke to Waco a little while ago. He says wassup to all the homies. He will be in court on Monday. 
Keep him in your prayers!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 23 2009, 08:21 PM~14564550
> *i spoke to Waco a little while ago.  He says wassup to all the homies.  He will be in court on Monday.
> Keep him in your prayers!!
> *


good luck to the homie!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 23 2009, 06:44 PM~14564739
> *good luck to the homie!!!
> *


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 23 2009, 09:21 PM~14564550
> *i spoke to Waco a little while ago.  He says wassup to all the homies.  He will be in court on Monday.
> Keep him in your prayers!!
> *






damn! i just found his letter today too, cleanin up shop, so whats gonna happen after court?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 23 2009, 09:33 PM~14565215
> *damn! i just found his letter today too, cleanin up shop, so whats gonna happen after court?
> *


HOPEFULLY HE WILL COME HOME......


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Your in my prayer Waco. Best of luck dawg.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 23 2009, 09:28 PM~14566243
> *HOPEFULLY HE WILL COME HOME......
> *


I sent that fool 2 letters after I got his, never heard anything back from him. tell him I said what up.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2009, 03:01 AM~14567742
> *I sent that fool 2 letters after I got his, never heard anything back from him. tell him I said what up.
> *


He may have never got them....I know the last one i sent him never made it either


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 23 2009, 09:44 PM~14564739
> *good luck to the homie!!!
> *



X3


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Keep your head up homie waco,everything will go good on monday then we could see some more bad ass builds


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

sending much love to waco & his family, keep your head up at all time ( good & bad)
I know the feeling.
And when you get back --hitem HARD


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

todays his day! lets hope everything goes good for my boy. i hope he comes home today. that would be awesome


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

got the homie in my prayers hope he comes home today


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2009, 12:03 PM~14593335
> *got the homie in my prayers hope he comes home today
> *


x2  praying in san diego for him too :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 27 2009, 11:07 AM~14593369
> *x2   praying in san diego for him too :biggrin:
> *


X3, hope everything goes well for him


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

So what's the deal with my bro? How did court go


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 31 2009, 12:31 AM~14634675
> *So what's the deal with my bro? How did court go
> *


X2 And tell that Fool I said whats up, if you would please.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Next court date is the end of September.....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, that means bad right?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hope he's Back soon....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 24 2009, 04:51 AM~14568025
> *He may have never got them....I know the last one i sent him never made it either
> *


yeap i sent him a letter and never got a respon back so im not sure if he ever got it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOT SOME RATHER BAD NEWS THIS AFTERNOON ABOUT OUR BROTHER WACO ! 


I'LL BE CARRING YOU BRO IN ALL MY BUILDS ! 

DO YOUR PINCH WITH YOUR HEAD HIGH AND KNOW YOUR STILL BE THOUGHT OF TILL WE SPEAK AGAIN 1 LUV !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WTF!?!?! When he suppose to be back again??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2009, 12:15 AM~15697736
> *GOT  SOME  RATHER  BAD  NEWS  THIS  AFTERNOON  ABOUT  OUR  BROTHER  WACO !
> I'LL BE  CARRING YOU BRO IN ALL MY BUILDS !
> 
> ...






DAMN! how long?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 17 2009, 11:31 PM~15697976
> *WTF!?!?! When he suppose to be back again??
> *


as it stands right now after today 2027 !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2009, 12:36 AM~15698046
> *as  it  stands    right  now  after  today    2027 !
> *





FUCK MAN!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 17 2009, 10:36 PM~15698046
> *as  it  stands    right  now  after  today    2027 !
> *


damn


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 17 2009, 08:36 PM~15698046
> *as  it  stands    right  now  after  today    2027 !
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 17 2009, 08:36 PM~15698046
> *as  it  stands    right  now  after  today    2027 !
> *


Thats fuckin fucked up. 
Man, fuck tha system. :angry:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

this shit is str-8 fucked up for real..fuckin miss my dawg around these parts and his crazy phone calls..MY HOMIE WE MISS YOU AND YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE A HOME RIGHT HERE WIT US, GONNA MISS MY HOMIE FROM BEING UP ON HERE..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Yep
Im sad to say....his court date was last thursday. Got the word that homie got 17 years. last time I heard from him, it seemed he was accpeting that things werent lookin good and he was ready to get his time started. He was gonna try and transfer to a place closer to home so his family and friends could see him more often.

He usually seems to be in good spirits when I talk to him or get his letters. He said he would be in touch once the trial was over and things settled in.

Ill let you guys know how it goes.....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn thats fucked up


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Must have been something serious to get 17 years. With any luck he'll be out in 8.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Nov 18 2009, 11:20 AM~15701980
> *Must have been something serious to get 17 years.  With any luck he'll be out in 8.
> *


Not really that bad to be honest ! 17 is a strong sentence in Texas ! probley serve all of it casue it was a 25-50 sentence in march.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

fuck fuck fuck :tears:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2009, 08:32 AM~15702091
> *Not really that  bad  to  be  honest !    17  is  a  strong  sentence  in  Texas !  probley  serve  all of it  casue  it  was  a  25-50  sentence  in march.
> *


And its probably one of the few states that are like that. If it wasnt that bad, Id hate to see what kinda sentence a person would get for doin something major.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

its been a year since i chilled with him from sunday this weekend


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 18 2009, 11:46 AM~15702239
> *its been a year since i chilled with him from sunday this weekend
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

God bless him and tell him to stay strong !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Im truly sorry to hear about this. I hope he holds his head up strong and let the homie know that I will pray for him every night.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

i HAVENT GOT ANY MAIL FROM THE BROTHER IN A MIN. IF YOU TALK TO HIM AGAIN TELL HIM TO WRITE ME I GOT SOME NEWS BOUT ONE OF HIS RIDES. AND LIKE THE BIG HOMIE ALWAYS SAID MAYNE KEEP YOUR HEAD UP.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 18 2009, 11:36 AM~15702740
> *:yessad:
> *


 it was cool that was the last I heard from him
Talked to him inthe parking lot right after the show
That was it 
Anybody get any letters ? I sent some but nothing


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

for yone who want to get in touch with waco..his new info is:
f.c.i
carlos olvera #11440-280
p.o. box 101
bastrop texas 78602


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

^^^


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i miss kickin it with him at the shows :/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 25 2011, 10:40 PM~20418893
> *for yone who want to get in touch with waco..his new info is:
> f.c.i
> carlos olvera #11440-280
> ...





 im drop home boy a line! he doesnt have a problem getting mail an shit now does he? not like the last place he was at?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks for posting an update doc.... Hope he is doin ok.... And hope his family is doin ok through all this....


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

thats my homie LOS he calls me at least once a week hes doing good


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 26 2011, 06:50 PM~20425679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah man!!! i just finished writing to him..he is doin his thing!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 26 2011, 09:53 PM~20426754
> *should be good i just sent him a letter the other day and he got it so should be good
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

can he call cell phones?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2011, 10:57 PM~20428018
> *can he call cell phones?
> *


yep..i think i got your number but pm it to me and ill send it to him next time i write to him


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 27 2011, 06:06 AM~20429946
> *yep..i  think i got your number but pm it to me and ill send it to him next time i write to him
> *


i have recieved calls and emails from him bro! thanks for hookin me back up with him bro


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

No prob bro! Glad it worked out!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BEEN TALKING AND EMAILING CARLOS FOR A WHILE NOW, HE SAYS WHATS UP TO ALL THE HOMIES....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

What's his email bro?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Go to www.corrlinks.com and create an account. I think all you need after that is his info. Carlos olvera #11440-280


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks again doc.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I got to rap with Los yesturday for about 15 minutes ! Dude still strong and is working hard make this time away for the best .


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> I got to rap with Los yesturday for about 15 minutes ! Dude still strong and is working hard make this time away for the best .


how much time does he have left?! WACO left around the time i was a youngin on LIL.... the orguillo? (spelling) monte was just going under way and WACO had to go on "vacation"


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> how much time does he have left?! WACO left around the time i was a youngin on LIL.... the orguillo? (spelling) monte was just going under way and WACO had to go on "vacation"


Well at this moment he has to do 15 yrs of a 17 yr note but he's working hard to get up out of there with a few different people . He's a first time offender was hit with the max cause he wouldn't release information on a case that his name was brought up in 4yrs ago. Someone he know caught a case and dude started flippin names and sent about a dozen people up state. All waco is guilty of is not ratting anyone out and for that he got the 17 yr note!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Well at this moment he has to do 15 yrs of a 17 yr note but he's working hard to get up out of there with a few different people . He's a first time offender was hit with the max cause he wouldn't release information on a case that his name was brought up in 4yrs ago. Someone he know caught a case and dude started flippin names and sent about a dozen people up state. All waco is guilty of is not ratting anyone out and for that he got the 17 yr note!


 DAMN!! that just aint right!! hope he can chop some of that time down!!


----------



## RFFR (Feb 10, 2009)

Whts up homieto's? Waco is my carnal i talk to him once a week and is doing good. Thts one down ass vato. He got me to do models again i used to do them back in the dayz and when he joined ROLLERZ he got me more motivated when seen his bad ass builds.. RFFR (JOEB"RO") ROLLERZ POR VIDA!!! If u no Waco shoot him a letter he will appreciate it!!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

That whole thing really sucks. Hope he gets out in less time.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

RFFR said:


> Whts up homieto's? Waco is my carnal i talk to him once a week and is doing good. Thts one down ass vato. He got me to do models again i used to do them back in the dayz and when he joined ROLLERZ he got me more motivated when seen his bad ass builds.. RFFR (JOEB"RO") ROLLERZ POR VIDA!!! If u no Waco shoot him a letter he will appreciate it!!


glad to hear youre keepin in touch with him.
conssidering his situation dude always seems to be in good spirits.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

drnitrus said:


> glad to hear youre keepin in touch with him.
> conssidering his situation dude always seems to be in good spirits.


can you guys drop his info again?! i was on LIL right around the time the 1/24 monte was going down and he had to "go on vacation" i didnt know him on a peronal level, but homies on lock down and any outside interaction would be a big up lift im sure!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

if you want to write you can use this info....


drnitrus said:


> for yone who want to get in touch with waco..his new info is:
> f.c.i
> carlos olvera #11440-280
> p.o. box 101
> bastrop texas 78602


if you want to email you can use this...


drnitrus said:


> Go to www.corrlinks.com and create an account. I think all you need after that is his info. Carlos olvera #11440-280


----------

